

Supreme Court OKs DNA swab for serious arrests - thejteam
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/2013/06/03/supreme-court-dna-cheek-swab-rape-unsolved-crimes/2116453/

======
thejteam
Link to opinion: www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/12pdf/12-207_d18e.pdf

